# Traveling on PRP?



## Hopeful777 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I need help if this is relevant to anyone of you as I keep getting mixed messages and not sure which one is the reality  I searched through this forum but couldn't find the info but in case I have missed it please point me in the right direction.

I have PRP and do hold South African ID (green book) however I am not citizen and due to this I cannot apply for a SA passport. So now the question is how do I exit the country and come back in (without visa)?

Would this be on my home country valid passport (without visa) and presenting my PRP? I read tat I should not enter with my ID as apparently this is illegal according to the home affairs site. 

Any info would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Hopeful777 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need help if this is relevant to anyone of you as I keep getting mixed messages and not sure which one is the reality  I searched through this forum but couldn't find the info but in case I have missed it please point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


You would need your home passport and your permanent residence certificate. A passport is mandatory when travelling in-between countries and the PR certificate proves you are allowed to enter SA when you return. (You don't need a visa to enter SA because you are a PERMANENT resident of SA)


----------



## Hopeful777 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you for your quick response!! Really appreciated!


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

i have also seen people who present their Passport + SA ID at the port of entry at customs without presenting their PRP and getting stamped in and out. I guess both works but you need you need your pRP with you incase they ask for it


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Rudo said:


> i have also seen people who present their Passport + SA ID at the port of entry at customs without presenting their PRP and getting stamped in and out. I guess both works but you need you need your pRP with you incase they ask for it




Hi Rudo and Hopeful.

As a person who got PR in 2014 and who has been travelling through borders and airports, i will tell you this.

You must always be in possession of three things: Your Green ID Book, permanent residence certificate and your passport from your country of origin.

Let me add this: People who got PR certificates after 2013, home affairs had stopped putting PR stickers in their passports. So they don't have these stickers. According to DHA this was stopped to eliminate forgery of these stickers. People who had these stickers, only needed to present their passports at the airports or borders. Basically some people would put a duplicate of the original sticker (say of a friend) and once scanned the screen would show that the sticker exists and without officials checking that the details of the sticker do not match those of the passport, they would just stamp and handover passport to owner. Ofcourse, in 2013, the discovery of this trick led to the change of rules.

Sorry for the lecture, Please go with all three that are mentioned above.


----------



## mhopis (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you HB. I have been travelling on PRP for 6 years now. I agree with HB, taking everything because one day they may ask for both ID and PRP. Sometimes others will only accept ID, but you rather be safe than sorry.

Hope it helps


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

I just got my PRP last month, and my ID book is in process.
I am traveling in June, and not much chance I will have my ID book by then.
So in this case, can I only have PRP and my passport?


----------



## mhopis (Mar 14, 2019)

Spiggles,

Yes you will need your PRP and passport. ID only present it once you have been issued with one. What they want most is the PRP. Although at times we do get away with just presenting the passport and SA ID, but in terms of DHA directive you must always carry your PRP when travelling outside the borders of RSA. Just ensure that you safely keep your PRP at all times because once you loose it my friend it is a nightmare to replace. By right they should just accept the ID, but DHA does its own thing!!

Safe trip mate


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

mhopis said:


> Spiggles,
> 
> Yes you will need your PRP and passport. ID only present it once you have been issued with one. What they want most is the PRP. Although at times we do get away with just presenting the passport and SA ID, but in terms of DHA directive you must always carry your PRP when travelling outside the borders of RSA. Just ensure that you safely keep your PRP at all times because once you loose it my friend it is a nightmare to replace. By right they should just accept the ID, but DHA does its own thing!!
> 
> Safe trip mate


Thanks for such a quick response! I did laminate my PRP to make it indestructible


----------



## jge (Apr 4, 2019)

*Ancient PRP and travelling*

Hi
Both my parents and in laws have PRP's from the 1960's when certificates didn't exist. All they have is a stamp in their passport with the file number. 

Do they now need to apply for the PRP certificate and what happens if they travel now without one ? 
My Dad last travelled July 2018 and home affairs at ORT had no issue.


----------



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

You can make a copy of your PR certificate, have it certified by SAPS and it has a 90 day validity on it. 
It's a backup from having to carry (and potentially loose) your original PR certificate. 
SAPS airport office is happy to do this.


----------



## ysl55 (Apr 19, 2019)

terryZW said:


> Hopeful777 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Dear sir 
You must travel using the passport issued in your home country together with the original Permanent Residence Certificate which allows you to enter and reside in South Africa on a Permanent basis.

Thanking you
All the best


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am wondering if you can help me regarding traveling through immigration with PRP.

When you are at immigration to enter SA, there are 2 queues for foreigners:
1: Visa required
2: Visa exempt
Which queue should I go through as a Visa exempt passport holder, but with PRP?

When I came back to SA a while ago, I had TRV, but went to the 'Visa exempt' queue as my passport is from a visa exempt country. But I was told to go through the 'Visa required' queue as I have a visa to show at the counter.

Next time, I went through 'Visa required' queue with TRV, and had no problem.

So now, no more 'Visa', but as 'Permanent residence permit' holder, which queue do I go through?

Please share your experience! Thanks.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Spiggles said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am wondering if you can help me regarding traveling through immigration with PRP.
> 
> ...


Isn't a dedicated queue for South African Citizens and Permanent Residents at the airport?

I have seen it many times myself when I entered South Africa. 

Enjoy it yourself next time.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Isn't a dedicated queue for South African Citizens and Permanent Residents at the airport?
> 
> I have seen it many times myself when I entered South Africa.
> 
> Enjoy it yourself next time.


Are you serious?  That would be really amazing!


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Spiggles said:


> Are you serious?  That would be really amazing!


Not sure about other places, but when you enter the immigration (custom) hall at the OR Tambo, it is one the left most section. There should be a sign directing you to the queue.

Almost all the countries in the world have a dedicated queue for its citizens and permanent residents at the customs.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Not sure about other places, but when you enter the immigration (custom) hall at the OR Tambo, it is one the left most section. There should be a sign directing you to the queue.
> 
> Almost all the countries in the world have a dedicated queue for its citizens and permanent residents at the customs.



That is great news... thank you, I will keep my eyes open for that queue and join it as fast as possible


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

I passed the border to Zimbabwe for the first time as a Permanent Resident. Going out, I handed the immigration officer my Passport and my PRP certificate. The officer took my Passport and scanned it and did not seem to have any use of the PRP certificate as he did nothing with it (scanning or inspecting it). He just returned both to me after scanning and stamping my passport. On my return journey, I handed the immigration officer my Passport and SA ID. He immediately returned to me the ID and proceded to scan the passport and stamp it.

This lead me to suspect that my passport is obviously linked to my permanent residency and that just by scanning my passport, the immigration officers could tell that I am a permanent resident without need for the PRP certificate or SA ID.

Next time, I will try and hand over just my passport and see what happens but will obviously have my PRP and SA ID on hand in case they want to see either.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

IamT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I passed the border to Zimbabwe for the first time as a Permanent Resident. Going out, I handed the immigration officer my Passport and my PRP certificate. The officer took my Passport and scanned it and did not seem to have any use of the PRP certificate as he did nothing with it (scanning or inspecting it). He just returned both to me after scanning and stamping my passport. On my return journey, I handed the immigration officer my Passport and SA ID. He immediately returned to me the ID and proceded to scan the passport and stamp it.
> 
> ...


Update us!


----------



## Permit (May 11, 2019)

Good one


IamT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I passed the border to Zimbabwe for the first time as a Permanent Resident. Going out, I handed the immigration officer my Passport and my PRP certificate. The officer took my Passport and scanned it and did not seem to have any use of the PRP certificate as he did nothing with it (scanning or inspecting it). He just returned both to me after scanning and stamping my passport. On my return journey, I handed the immigration officer my Passport and SA ID. He immediately returned to me the ID and proceded to scan the passport and stamp it.
> 
> ...


----------

